# Nerites snails



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
Well, this morning my Gold Mystery Snail died. A little while ago, I was considering getting some nerite snails. My current stocking is...
1 Young male Kribenss
1 Kuli Loach
2 Otto Cats
The tank is a 5 gallon corner.
I also have a few quesions about nerites...
How big do they get? The ones at my LFS are the size of those pond snails.
Will they eat my live plants?
And, will my loach or krib kill them?
Thanks so much!
Manoah Marton


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know the answer to your question but how long did you have your snail? Chances are they you have a few babies somewhere in your tank lol


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Actually, Gold Mystery Snail aren't asexual as far as I know.
Anyway I had him/her for about 2 years.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are different kinds of nerites. The olive nerites I have seen for sale online have a dime in the picture for comparison, so larger than pond snails.

I have zebra nerites which are larger still, I have 2 dozen ranging from one inch to one-half inch. I like the black/brown stripes.

None of my fish have killed one yet, but I don't think they are very happy with the mbuna. And maybe the synodontis multipunctatus. They are so rambunctious they keep knocking the snails off the glass and over on the substrate.

The nerites don't extend very far out of their shell, so it's hard for the to turn over once they are laying upside down. I'm constantly flipping them back.

Loaches are known snail killers, I'd worry about them. My nerites are ok with the peacocks, tangs and synodontis lucipinnis, but I've only had them a couple of months. They don't eat my plants.

Oh, you only want one zebra nerite per 10G so maybe check out the olive nerites...maybe they are small enough for a 5G.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what type of nerites the LFS has. Also, I had my loach in with my Gold Mystery Snail for 2 years, starting out, the GMS was about the size of a dime. He didn't kill it.
Also, my krib didn't bother the GMS very much. Hopefully I won't have any problems there. What would you say are the most common type of nerites?
Alsp, do they eat beard and green dot algea?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Manoah Marton said:


> Actually, Gold Mystery Snail aren't asexual as far as I know.
> Anyway I had him/her for about 2 years.


I see. I wasn't sure if they were or not but I figured that if you hadn't had it for that long it could have already been prego when you got it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never seen any nerites for sale in an LFS, and online vendors, I've only seen olive nerites offered by online vendors that specialize in plants. The zebras (too large for your tank) I got from a hobbyist.

I have not found they eat any more algae than plecos. I think any algae eater will eat beard algae, and once you remove the green dot algae, they will keep it under control (but you will still have to scrape occasionally).

Mine spend their time on the glass and in-tank background and are less often on the rocks.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How big are these Zebra's? Cause my snail was the size of a golf ball. He was huge! But pretty lethargic.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It doesn't really go by size. The recommendation for zebra nerites is one snail per 10G. You have only 5G. Maybe the olives will work?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Couple questions...
How many olive nerites should I get?
How much do they usually run for?
And do you know of an online dealer that sells these, ships to CA, and doesn't cost an arm and a leg? 
Thanks,
Manoah Marton

P.S. Do you have any pictures of these snails?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

O.K. Those look exactly the same as the one at the LFS. I'll probably get them there.
Also I was wondering how many I should get. Being that small, would 2 or 3 work?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The website link gave you provides a recommendation. Maybe your LFS will have a recommendation as well.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, the recomendation is 1 snail per gallon or more.
Well, I think I'll give it a try with maybe 2 snails, because I have 2 otto cats as well for algea control.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, the guys at the petstore claim nerites are brackish or salt-water, so they won't sell them to me.
I guess I'll just think of something else. 
Thanks for your help anyways! If I ever get a brackish tank, I'll probably get nerites.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are several types of nerites...marine and freshwater. Maybe you were looking at the wrong kind?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope. The guy said they were olive nerites.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> Well, the guys at the petstore claim nerites are brackish or salt-water, so they won't sell them to me.
> I guess I'll just think of something else.
> Thanks for your help anyways! If I ever get a brackish tank, I'll probably get nerites.


The guys at the pet store are partly right. They are found in salt and brackish water, but also do fine in fresh water. They only reproduce in salt water. They should do a little research on what they have. They're missing some sales opportunities.

Here's a link that you could refer them too. Lots of other info out there.

Just order your snails online. They're usually cheaper anyway and ship well.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

they are cheaper, but the shippings not!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Manoah Marton said:


> they are cheaper, but the shippings not!


Shipping has run $10-$13 each time I've purchased them. These guys do fine Priority mail.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, maybe these are an option after all!    
What site do you order off of?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

See this thread.

http://www.capitalcichlids.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3854


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello! There are lots of different types of nerites; some of which are full marine and some of which live in fw as adults though the larvae will migrate back to marine to develop from veligers into snails <veligers>. The most common fw compatable nerite found is definitely the olive nerite (vittnea usnea). A couple of us have been working very hard the past year or so to import nerites collected in fw from indonesia and other asian areas. This makes a wide range of colors, sizes and species available. They are fantastic algae eaters, i keep one per 5-10g as a single snail can clear an entire wall of your tank in a matter of a few days and they are not always the easiest to supplement. That being said, most of mine will take blanched zucchini nicely and some will eat kens veggie sticks.

As for your tank size, I would recommend one and i would get a smaller species like the clithon corona (also called the bumble bee nerite, sun snail, spikey nerite). Here are a few pictures. There is a TON of variety available as far aspatterning and colors.

























This species does well in a temperature range from low 70's to about 84. I keep them with a wide range of fish from my discus to my livebearer tanks and in with any sort of community fish. They max out at about dime sized and have a life span of about 4-6 years. These are collecteed in freshwater, but like all nerites are really tidal as the young travel through varying levels of salinity to complete their life cycle. Also, because nerites are tidal, I always recommend having some sort of lid on the tank to prevent them from escaping.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, If you say 1 per 5-10 gallons, that quite a change from what I've heard elsewhere. I heard 1 per gallon or more.
Well, I think I'm going to try to prove to that stubborn LFS associate, because it will be cheaper If I ony have to get 1 or 2.


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

the problem with getting that many snails (1 per gallon) is that these can be difficult to supplement and are very very efficient at eating algae. Once the algae is depleted they could very actually starve to death. For treating an algae problem, that would certainly be the quickest way to get rid of it (by stocking 1 per g). If you want longevity and balance, I would recommend 1 per 5g to maintain your tank and if you find the otos and the nerite are not keeping up, add one more.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, I'll get 2. I don't mind feeding them extra veggie material, because I already put a slice or 2 in for my ottos every once in a while. I also use algea pellets. Two quick questions, do these snails eat beard or green dot algea? I've heard they have been seen eating both...
Also, are they more efficient in algea control than the mystery snails?
Thanks,
Manoah Marton


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

> these can be difficult to supplement and


I think what msjinkzd was trying to say is that they will ONLY eat algae, they won't eat the extra veges or wafers or fish food you put in the tank. I have found that as well.


----------



## msjinkzd (Mar 18, 2009)

Some species will take zucchini, some will not take any foods. I culture algae on rocks in bins for them for when I do imports so that they are well fed before shipping to their forever homes. I also supplement the ones I keep in my display tanks with cultured algae. Most will eventually take zucchini over time.

They willl eat gsa. They are not as fond of eating beard/hair algaes but will after the biofilm type algaes are depleted. They seem to go for the more palatable algaes first. I attended a discussion at a convention about algae eaters (nerites, amanos, sae, otos specifically) and they equivocated hair/beard algae to uncooked spaghetti and biofilm algaes to pudding. Critters are going to go for what is easiest to eat first.

Amano shrimp are the best equipped of algae eaters to eat hair/beard algae.

Mystery snails (pomacea bridgesii/diffusa) are NOT efficient algae eaters. THey willl graze spottily on algae but really require a calcium rich diet of vegetable matter to thrive and have proper shell growth and maintenance.


----------

